# Tool Talk > Machines >  Concrete hollow block making machine - GIF

## Altair

Concrete hollow block making machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Industrial concrete block production - GIF
Concrete brick pattern press - GIF
Decorative hollow concrete blocks - GIF
Excavator stacking concrete blocks - GIF
Man eats concrete block - GIF

----------

Floradawg (Mar 9, 2022),

marksbug (Mar 7, 2022),

nova_robotics (Mar 3, 2022),

Ralphxyz (Mar 5, 2022),

Rangi (Mar 5, 2022)

----------

